# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  need help for  Zeiss GDx VCC Retinal Scanner

## LEBKAR

*Hi
*i hope you can help me to find a solution for my problem with Zeiss GDx VCC Retinal Scanner
i work in a charitable ophtalmic center in my country and last year we receive a gdx vcc 
unfortunately the device had a unknown username and password 
can someone help me to find a solution
we have the ownership card from laser diagnostics but it seems been closed
or where i can buy a new ownership card
thank you

----------


## BNDOPTO

I just attempted to send a request for one at my office and they automatically sent back a response of it will have to be replaced. (This is not a response from Zeiss but from my company, there is hope...) I have a number for service and manuals if you need any of that though.

----------

